

Windows 8 hard sales numbers are finally out - mtgx
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/11/30/windows-8-hard-sales-numbers-are-finally-out/

======
evoxed
For anyone looking to get to the report quickly without having to read another
diatribe, the info they're citing is here:
[https://www.npd.com/wps/portal/npd/us/news/press-
releases/wi...](https://www.npd.com/wps/portal/npd/us/news/press-
releases/windows-8-gets-off-to-a-slow-start-according-to-the-npd-group/)

